# Is there an ideal weight?



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there an ideal weight for a Havanese? I know I've read somewhere that the weight ranges from 7 to 13 pounds, but I don't see weight in the standard on the HCA web site (unless I'm missing it). I've also noticed a wide range of weights of the Havs on the forum, with some being below 7 lbs. and others well above 13 pounds. Is there a "preferred" weight that breeders aim for, or is it just whatever weight is healthy considering the height of the dog? This is just a matter of curiosity for me.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I have read*

that ideal is 8-10 on some breeder's pages. Others don't agree.

Trish


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

i thought I read the standard used to state 8-12 lbs???? May have remembered wrong as I have short term memory loss LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I read once that the *average *for showing is 10.5 in height and 10.5 lbs weight. However, weight is not given as an AKC standard so I don't think it's nearly as important as the height... I know of plenty of show dogs in the 13-15 lb range.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I think she's asking....*

is there an "ideal", knowing that standard is anywhere from 7-13 pounds. I wonder if there might be a height "ideal" also.

...I see Lina answered that question. Thank you!! And LOVE the new avatar pic...he's cuter every minute!

Trish


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

The idel weight depends on how big or small your havanese is...I guess there can be a standard but there are small havs and some that are way to big. Just make sure you can feel ribs with out pushing to hard and you should be ok...
Erin


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know where I heard it but I heard or read that the reason they took weight requirement out of the standard was because people were putting their perfectly healthy dogs on diets in order to get them to meet the weight requirement and possibly putting the dog's health at risk. 

Susan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The Canadian Kennel club which follows the European standard has a weight requiement. 7-13 ponds i think?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah 7-13 lbs sounds pretty acurate. I would think there would be a variable of about 2-3 lbs for the max weight.

Derek


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Is there an ideal weight*

Racquet is six months old and weighs 15 pounds, he is one big boy.
My breeder told me she thought he was going to be too large to show. I see other people on this forum who have dogs in this weight range, but I think the norm is the 7-8 to 13 pound range. When Racquet arrived at 3 months he weighed 8 pounds . I think they vary but the average seems to be 10-12 pounds.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

8 pounds at 3 months really is a big boy! Kubrick is 3mo. and 3 weeks and he is just below 6.5 lb. The breeder says she thinks he definitely won't pass 13-14lb, but I guess it's really hard to tell sometimes!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one that is 11 lbs so she is right in the average category and one that is 17 lbs (soon to be 16 though). She's above average. She came from a litter of 8 puppies. Three are on the larger side and the rest are all right in the average range. My larger girl is not a chow hound and I never thought I overfed her but I have had to put her on a diet. She was up to 19.5 lbs at one point!

Susan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think most breeder shoot for 10-12 lbs and 10 inches . I think

forgot to add why they took the weight limit off. It used to be 7-13lbs, but if you have a strudy hav, they could meet the height requirement but be over 13 lbs.

Example:
Bella- fine boned, 9 inches tall, 6 lbs!
Scudder- sturdy larger boned, 9 1/4 inches tall, almost 12 lbs! Almost the same height but twice the weight! He is not long or fat either!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

All this talk about weight has got me curious about Radars. I think I'm gonna go into the Vet's Office tomorrow, weigh Radar and then hightail it outta there.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah Racket !1 He and Cosmo have something in common . Cosmo is a big guy as well . He has not been weighted in a while but I think he weighs about 16lbs and he is 21 inches ..
When Igot Asta in the end he weighed 15 lbs and he was at the high end of normal . Now they say the high end is 11lbs. I think there has been a lot of changes going on .. in the past 5 years 
I wanted a dog I could transport everywhere - too late now Cosmo is too big . He weighed 5lbs at 9 weeks so he has always been a good size He is a wonderful healthy dog and to me that is all I want .. healthy . 
I was told the european dogs were bigger - up to 22 lbs no mention of this this side anymore . Maybe this is what they call Hungarian but I was told they were from the Netherlands .. .
I hope they do not breed them down too small - it is too much . They are starting to lose their character and look like the maltese ..
Ahnold weighs 11- 12lbs _ and he is smaller boned than Cosmo but he is a strong little guy now . All that rough and tumble has bulked him up ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer is 16 1/2lbs & on the thin side. Tripp is 13lbs & on the chubby side.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you measuring Cosmo from the shoulder blade to the tail set or tip of nose to end of butt?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I only measured him once from the tip of the nose to the butt. No tail . I was trying to find a carry bag as the largest sherpa is too small .. 
I think it is 20 ''..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, there is no ideal weight - not for the breed as a whole. Some breeders may shoot for an ideal weight, but when bone density varies so much, you can't really depend on any dog to weigh a certain amount. A large dog can weigh quite a bit less than a small dense dog with heavy bone.


----------

